# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Կինոդիտումներ Երևանում

## Sunny Stream

Ժողովուրդ, ինչ-որ մեկը տեղյակ է՞ Երևանում տեղի ունեցող կինոդիտումներից, հաճախում ե՞ք...
Ես հաճախ եմ գնում եմ *Պատկերասրահի 9-րդ հարկ` Մելիքի մոտ*... Հիմա Հիչքոք է ցուցադրում, իսկ գեղանկարչությունից` իմպրեսիոնիզմի մասին ֆիլմեր... մուտքը 300դր է, բայց անվճար Գեղարվեստի ուսանողների համար... Իմ նման պնդաճակատները կարող են չխաբել` ասելով, թե Գեղարվեստից են, բայց էլի անվճար մտնել  :Blush:  դե էնքան եմ գնացել, հսկիչներն ինձ արդեն ճանաչում են... Բայց էս կիրակի անծանոթ կին էր, ասացի Թատերականից եմ, բան չասեց... կարող է արդեն մեզ էլ են անվճար թողնում, ես տեղյակ չեմ... Այստեղ կինոդիտումները լինում են շաբաթ, կիրակի, չորեքշաբթի ժամը 11-ից կամ 12-ից սկսած... եթե հետաքրքրեց` կարող եմ պարբերաբար տեղեկացնել  :Wink: 
Էլի կինոդիտումներ, այս անգամ` *Նարեկացի Արվեստի Կենտրոնում*... Մուտքն ազատ է: Կինոները ցուցադրվում են չորեքշաբթի օրերին, 1 օրում սովորաբար 1 ֆիլմ է լինում... Այս չորեքշաբթի ռուսների պատրաստած "Ջուր" դոկումենտալ ֆիլմն է` անհավանական հաստատումն այն բանի, թե ինչպես են մեր խոսքերն ու մտքերն ազդում բոլոր տեսակի կենդանի օրգանիզմների, այդ թվում` նաև ջրի վրա... 
Կինոներ են ցուցադրվում նաև Թամանյանի թանգարանում, բայց դեռ չեն սկսվել... էստեղ դեռ ոչ մի անգամ չեմ այցելել, բայց շատ եմ լսել, որ հետաքրքիր ֆիլմեր են լինում...
Ի՞նչ կասեք...  :Smile:

----------


## Արշակ

> Այս չորեքշաբթի ռուսների պատրաստած "Ջուր" դոկումենտալ ֆիլմն է` անհավանական հաստատումն այն բանի, թե ինչպես են մեր խոսքերն ու մտքերն ազդում բոլոր տեսակի կենդանի օրգանիզմների, այդ թվում` նաև ջրի վրա...


Լավ թեմա է, կուզեի նայել։ Իսկ ժամը քանիսի՞ն է։ Եթե ակումբից էլի էկող լինի ու գործիս ժամին չլինի, երևի կգնամ։ Երեխեք, եկեք գնանք։ :Smile: 
Ձնծաղիկ, շնորհակալություն ինֆորմացիայի համար։  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վա՜յ, էդ ֆիլմը ես էլ կուզենայի դիտել: Ա՞յս չորեքշաբթի: Գուցե հարմարացնեմ, գամ:

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Նորից հրավիրում եմ բոլորիդ Նարեկացի Արվեստի Միություն մասնակից դառնալու
> ԿԻՆՈ-ԵՐԵԿՈՆԵՐ ՉՈՐԵՔՇԱԲԹԻ ՕՐԵՐԻՆ ծրագրին:
> Այս չորեքշաբթի` Հունվարի 30-ին ժամը 19:00 դիտելու ենք վավերագրական, գիտահանրամատչելի ֆիլմ ջրի մասին:
> 
>  ՋՈՒՐ
> (2006թ, Ռուսաստան, ռեժ.` Անաստասիա Պապովա, 67ր.)
> 
>  Ֆիլմի պրոդյուսերի`Սերգեյ Շումակովի խոսքերից. <Մենք սկսեցինք նկարել ֆիլմ ջրի մասին, բայց ընթացքում հասկացանք, որ ստացել ենք ֆիլմ այն մասին, թե մեր ասածները ինչպես են ազդում մեզ շրջապատող աշխարհի վրա>:
> 
>  Ծրագրերի մասին կարող եք տեղեկանալ մեր ինտերնետային կայքէջից` www.naregatsi.org  (/ events / Wednesday Film Night Series)


Խնդրեմ  :Wink:  Ես կիսատ-պռատ դիտել եմ... տանն էի, քունս ահավոր տանում էր ու իմ տեսած ոչ մի բանին չէի հավատում, իսկ տանեցիները բուռն բանավճիում էին` ճիշտ է, թե ոչ... Բայց ընկերներիցս DVD-ն վերցրել եմ, երևի, ցանկության դեպքում, տանը նայեմ...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իմ ընկերները շատ էին պատմում այս ֆիլմի մասին: Եթե թեկուզ մի հոգի լինի, որ ինձ մենակ չի թողնի, ես անպայման կգնամ:

----------


## Sunny Stream

Ուռռա~... պսակեցին Մարոյին, տվին չոբան Կարոյին...
ooops... :Blush:  ուզում էի ասել, ըհը` Բյուրն ու Արշակը կգնան էս ֆիլմը դիտելու. :LOL: 
Դե որ էդպես է, տեղադրում եմ նաև Պատկերասրահի դիտումների աֆիշան, նույն օրը առավոտն էլ կարող եք էնտեղ գնալ  :Wink: 




> The Abbreviations for the Art-Doc Series and Film Retrospectives:
> 
> *[ART]*     The Impressionists / The Post-Impressionists
> *[AHR] *   Alfred Hitchcock’s Retrospective (1926-1976)
> *[AHP]  *   Alfred Hitchcock Presents - Season One (1955. 39 Episodes)
> 
> *Wednesday, January 30, 2008*
> 13:00 The Impressionists: Renoir [ART]
> 14:00 Episode 10-12: 
> ...


Կներեք, որ անգլերեն է  :Blush: ... ֆիլմերն էլ են անգլերեն...

----------


## Արշակ

> ooops... ուզում էի ասել, ըհը` Բյուրն ու Արշակը կգնան էս ֆիլմը դիտելու.


Ջրիկ  :Tongue:  Իսկ դու չես գա՞։ :Blush: 



> Խնդրեմ  Ես կիսատ-պռատ դիտել եմ... տանն էի, քունս ահավոր տանում էր ու իմ տեսած ոչ մի բանին չէի հավատում, իսկ տանեցիները բուռն բանավճիում էին` ճիշտ է, թե ոչ... Բայց ընկերներիցս DVD-ն վերցրել եմ, երևի, ցանկության դեպքում, տանը նայեմ...


Իսկ կարո՞ղ է համ էլ կարողանաս DVD-ն տալ copy անեմ։ :Blush:

----------


## Sunny Stream

Չգիտեմ, է~... քիչըմ զբաղված եմ երեկոյան, բայց հստակ պլաններս դեռ չգիտեմ... Ամեն դեպքում հետս կվերցնեմ սկավառակը, որ ազատ եղա, կմտնեմ Նարեկացի, կտամ  :Wink:  
Դուք, ամեն դեպքում, գնացեք, թե չէ իմ վրա հույս դնել չի կարելի  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դե հա, մենք ամեն դեպքում գնալու ենք, բայց լավ կլիներ՝ դու էլ գայիր:

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Դե հա, մենք ամեն դեպքում գնալու ենք, բայց լավ կլիներ՝ դու էլ գայիր:


Կանեմ ուժերիս ներածը  :Wink:  Համ էլ վաղուց չեմ եղել Նարեկացիում... 
Հավանաբար կհանդիպենք, պՕկ!

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Wednesday, February 27, 2008
> 13:00 The Post-Impressionists: Van Gogh [ART]


Էս էլ ինձ հետաքրքրեց: Եթե հոգեբուժությունից հետաքրքիր լինի, սա էլ անպայման կգնամ:

----------


## Sunny Stream

Կարծում եմ` շատ հետաքրքիր պիտի լինեն իմպրեսիոնիզմի մասին ֆիլմերը... 
Ես չորեքշաբթի առավոտյան ուզում եմ գնալ Ռենուարին դիտել... Եթե գործերս չխանգարեն...
Ճիշտն ասած, չգիտեմ` դրանք անգլերեն են, թե այլ լեզվով ու անգլերեն սուբտիտրերով... Ես կգերադասեի երկրորդը, էդպես ավելի լավ եմ հասկանում, բայց ամենայն հավանականությամբ առաջին դեպքն է...

Հ.Գ. Բյուր, իսկ կարող ե՞մ խնդրել, որ դու էլ Ջոան Բաեզի Imagine-ի տեսաերիզը բերե՞ս... :Blush:  խոստանում եմ շուտ վերադարձնել, ուղղակի շատ եմ ուզում տեսնել-լսել, թե դա ինչ է...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վա՜յ, Ռենուարին ես էլ կուզեի… Էն էլ էդ ժամերին շատ զբաղված եմ, բայց աչքիս մի բան անելու եմ, գամ:

Հ.Գ. Տեսաերիզ չի, ձայնասկավառակ է: Որ հիշեմ, կբերեմ: Վատ չէր լինի, եթե վաղը մի հատ էլ ինձ հիշեցնեիր:

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Վա՜յ, Ռենուարին ես էլ կուզեի… Էն էլ էդ ժամերին շատ զբաղված եմ, բայց աչքիս մի բան անելու եմ, գամ:


Դե տես ինչ ես անում :Wink:  չնայած ես էլ վստահ չեմ, որ կլինեմ, բայց եթե միասին մտնենք, կհարմարեցնեմ, չվճարես մուտքի փողը, կամ էլ կասես Գողարվեստից ես, ուսանողականդ էլ տանն ես թողել  :Wink: 



> Վատ չէր լինի, եթե վաղը մի հատ էլ ինձ հիշեցնեիր:


Խնդիր չկա  :Tongue:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> չնայած ես էլ վստահ չեմ, որ կլինեմ, բայց եթե միասին մտնենք, կհարմարեցնեմ, չվճարես մուտքի փողը


Մի րոպե… Էս դու՞ չէիր գրել:



> Էլի կինոդիտումներ, այս անգամ` Նարեկացի Արվեստի Կենտրոնում... Մ*ուտքն ազատ է:*





> կամ էլ կասես Գողարվեստից ես, ուսանողականդ էլ տանն ես թողել


Ես խաբելու սովորություն չունեմ:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Լօօօօօօօլ, լավ, տեսա, սա պատկերասրահն էր: Ես էլ Նարեկացի էի գնալու: Լավ է՝ նկատեցի: Մի կողմից էլ զարմացա. Նարեկացիում նման ֆիլմեր ցույց չեն տալիս:

----------


## Sunny Stream

> *3.* ԻՍԿ, հաջորդ երկուշաբթի` *մարտի 16-ին երեկոյան 7-ին Մոսկվայի տանը* կցուցադրվի *Կիմ-Կի-Դուկի "Դատարկ տունը"* ֆիլմը: Այստեղ չկան խոսքեր, կա հոգի, որը թեթև է ու անտես, կա զգացմունք, որը հոգու հետ ճախրում է դատարկ տան պատերի ներսում...


Ներողություն ապատեղեկատվության համար  :Sad:  Կիմ Կի Դուկի ֆիլմը երեկ է ցուցադրվել  :Blush:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ներողություն ապատեղեկատվության համար  Կիմ Կի Դուկի ֆիլմը երեկ է ցուցադրվել


Բա մյուս շաբաթվա ֆիլմից տեղեկություններ չունե՞ս  :Smile:

----------


## Sunny Stream

դեռ ոչ

----------


## newart

> Ժողովուրդ, ինչ-որ մեկը տեղյակ է՞ Երևանում տեղի ունեցող կինոդիտումներից, հաճախում ե՞ք...
> Ես հաճախ եմ գնում եմ *Պատկերասրահի 9-րդ հարկ` Մելիքի մոտ*... Հիմա Հիչքոք է ցուցադրում, իսկ գեղանկարչությունից` իմպրեսիոնիզմի մասին ֆիլմեր... մուտքը 300դր է, բայց անվճար Գեղարվեստի ուսանողների համար... Իմ նման պնդաճակատները կարող են չխաբել` ասելով, թե Գեղարվեստից են, բայց էլի անվճար մտնել  դե էնքան եմ գնացել, հսկիչներն ինձ արդեն ճանաչում են... Բայց էս կիրակի անծանոթ կին էր, ասացի Թատերականից եմ, բան չասեց... կարող է արդեն մեզ էլ են անվճար թողնում, ես տեղյակ չեմ... Այստեղ կինոդիտումները լինում են շաբաթ, կիրակի, չորեքշաբթի ժամը 11-ից կամ 12-ից սկսած... եթե հետաքրքրեց` կարող եմ պարբերաբար տեղեկացնել [/I]


Էդ ֆիլմերի ցուցադրությանը ես էլ եմ հաճախ լինում, մեկ-մեկ շատ հետաքրքիր ֆիլմեր են լինում: Մի ժամանակ ամեն ամիս մի երկրի ռեժիսորների ֆիլմերի ցուցադրությունն էր, օր. իսպանական, գերմանական, հնդկական, ամերիկյան, անցած տարվա մարտին ֆրանսիական վավերագրական ֆիլմեր էին: Հավես տեղա, համ էլ միշտ քիչ մարդ ա լինում.

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Բա մյուս շաբաթվա ֆիլմից տեղեկություններ չունե՞ս


Տեղելությունն եկավ, էն էլ ի՜նչ տեղեկություն է  :Wink: 




> *Այս կիրակի մարտի 15-ին The Club –ում ժամը 18:00 –ին* (Ակումբ՝ Բրյուսովի լեզվաբանական համալսարանից ներքև) ցուցադրելու եմ *Սթիբեն Սպիլբերգի նոր  “ՉԵ”* հիանալի ֆիլմը հեղափոխական Էռնեստո ՉԵ Գևարայի մասին… Ֆիլմում նկարահանվել է հայտնի դերասան Բենիչիո դել Տորոն: Տեղերը սահմանափակ են լինելու:
> 
> Մուտքն ազատ է:
> հասցե՝ Թումանյան 40, (093) 424 498 Արթուր կինոերեկոյի կազմակերպիչ
> 
> *Այս երկուշաբթի՝ մարտի 16-ին Մոսկվայի տանը* ցուցադրելու եմ հայտնի ռեժիսոր *Վիմ Վենդերսի "Միլիոն դոլարանոց հյուրանոցը"* հոգեբանական կինոերկը:
> Ֆիլմում նկարահանվել են Մել Գիբսոնը, Միլա Յովովիչը, Ջերեմի Դայվսը: Բաց մի թողեք այս կինոիրադարձությունը 
> Մուտքն ազատ է

----------


## Remix-Hayko

:Hands Up:  Թուրքական ֆիլմերի առաջին փառատոնը Հայաստանում` 23,5:
Առաջին դիտումը եղավ մարտի 13-ին և դեռ էլի կան դիտումներ:
Երբ Թատրոնի Եվ Կինոյի Պետական Ինստիտուտում տեսա փակցված հայտարարությունը այդ փառատոնի մասին, շատ ուրախացա և որպես ապագա արվեստագետ կարծում եմ, որ Պիտի Անպայման Դիտել Ամեն Ինչ: 
Ինչպես մեր ֆիլմերն են շատ դժվարություններով ցուցադրվում Թուրքիայում, այնպես էլ թուրքական ֆիլմերը ցուցադրվում են Հայաստանում:
 :Think:  Ոչ ոք հավանաբար մեղավոր չեր, որ անցած տարի կայանալիք այդ փառատոնը անմիչապես կասեցվեց հենց օդանավակայանից, իսկ հիմա շատ պատահաբար Թատրոնի Եվ Կինոյի Պետական Ինստիտուտում ֆիլմերի առաջին ցուցադրումից առաջ անջատվում է տարածքի լույսը և չեն տրամադրվում տեխնիկական միջոցներ, որպեսզի գոնե լույսի բացակայությամբ այնուամենայնիվ հանդիսատեսը դիտի ֆիլմերը: Հավաքված հանդիսատեսը կինոկենտրոնի շենք ուղևորվեց և ֆիլմերի դիտումն ոչ այքան հարմարավետ պայմաններում  այնտեղ կայացավ: 
7 ֆիլմ ցուցադրվեց, որոնցից ինձ շատ դուր եկան 4-ը: Ֆիլմերը թարքմանված էին հայերեն և ինձ համար բավական հետաքրքիր էին:
Ցուցադրումների մուտքն ազատ է այնպես, որ խորհուրդ եմ տալիս ձեզ անպայման դիտեք ցուցադրվող ֆիլմերը այդ փառատոնի շրջանակներում:
Ես այս կիրակի կտեղադրեմ կայանալիք ցուցադրումների մասին ողջ տեղեկությունները:

----------


## Nun ...

*Մարտի 24-ին ժամը 18:00
"The Jacket" (2005).* 

Դերերում:  Ադրին Բրոդի, Քեիրա Նայթլի (Adrien Brody, Keira Knightly)
Ժանրը: Fantasy, Sci-Fi 
Լեզուն: Անգլերեն

Plot: A military veteran goes on a journey into the future, where he can foresee his death and is left with questions that could save his life and those he loves. 
Մանրամասները http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0366627/

Հայաստանի ամերիկյան համալսարանի Փոքր դահլիճ (5-րդ հարկ). 

Մուտքն ազատ է.

----------


## cold skin

> *Մարտի 24-ին ժամը 18:00
> "The Jacket" (2005).* 
> 
> Դերերում:  Ադրին Բրոդի, Քեիրա Նայթլի (Adrien Brody, Keira Knightly)
> Ժանրը: Fantasy, Sci-Fi 
> Լեզուն: Անգլերեն
> 
> Plot: A military veteran goes on a journey into the future, where he can foresee his death and is left with questions that could save his life and those he loves. 
> Մանրամասները http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0366627/
> ...



Իմ ամենասիրած ֆիլմերից ա…Էս վերջերս Հ2 էր շուտ-շուտ ցույց տալիս "Պիջակ"-ը:
Նայթլիին տեղ շաա՜տ եմ հավանում: :Hands Up:

----------


## Sunny Stream

Արթուրը այս երկուշաբթի հրավիրում է Մոսկվայի տուն` դիտելու գերմանացի ռեժիսոր *TIL SHWEIGER–ի  <Ոտաբոբիկ կամրջի վրա>* հիանալի պոեզիան: Հոգեբուժարանում ապրող միայնակ կինը կյանքում առաջին անգամ սիրահարվում է մի տղամարդու...

Մուտքն ազատ է
դիտումը`* մարտի 23-ին, 19:00.*


Իսկ Ազգային Պատկերասրահում վաղը` մարտի 22-ին, ժամը 14-ին Ֆրանսահայ կինոգետ Չագա Ուզբաշյանը հատուկ ծրագրի շրջանակներում կներկայացնի իր ամենասիրելի ֆիլմը: Թե որն է այն, կիմանաք, եթե գաք դիտմանը ՀԱՊ-ի 9-րդ հարկում  :Wink:

----------


## Nun ...

*Մարտի 31-ին երեքշաբթի ժամը 16:00 
*
Հայաստանի ամերիկյան համալսարանի Փոքր դահլիճում (5-րդ հարկ) 

կցուցադրվի 
*
"The Visitor"* (2008). անգլերենով

Դերերում: Ռիչարդ Ջենկինս, Հաազ Սլեյման;
Ժանրը: Դրամա; 

Մանրամասների համար այցելել http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0857191/ 

*ՄՈՒՏՔՆ ԱԶԱՏ Է*

----------

Sunny Stream (26.03.2009)

----------


## Moon

*Ապրիլի 2-ին, ժամը 15.00-ին Մոսկվայի տանը* տեղի կունենա "Արվեստանոց խաչմերուկում" փառատոնի վավերագրական ֆիլմերի դիտումը։ Բոլորիդ հրավիրում եմ, մուտքն *անվճար* է։ 
Ցուցադրվելու են 20 ֆիլմ, յուրաքանչյուրը մինչև 7 րոպե։ Ցուցադրմանը ներկա են լինելու փառատոնի մասնակիցները Հայկական թիմից։ Եկեք, լավ կանցնի :Hands Up:

----------

Sunny Stream (30.03.2009)

----------


## Sunny Stream

*Երկուշաբթի` մարտի 30-ին, 19:00-ին, Մոսկվայի Տանը* Արթուրը կցուցադրի *Սամ Մանդեսսի* *"Փոփոխությունների ճանապարհ"  ( Revolutionary Road)* ընտանեկան կինոդրաման: Ֆիլմում նկարահանվել են Լեոնարդո դի Կապրիոն, ՔեյթՈւինսլեթը:

----------

Moon (27.03.2009), murmushka (27.03.2009), Ֆրեյա (28.03.2009)

----------


## Sunny Stream

Ուրեմն սպե'ս :Smile: 
*Ուշադրությու'ն, ուշադրությու'ն*   :Clapping: 




> *Film Program at the National Gallery of Armenia, Spring 2009
> A SPECIAL April 1st EVENT Ch`FILM FESTIVAL*
> 
>  Not Invited Ch`Guests Program at NGA 9th floor auditorium 
> 
> *13:00* *Vokaldy paralelder (Vokalnye Paraleli) 2005, 65 min., Kazakh w/Russian V/O*
> 
> *Directed by Rustam Khamdamov*
> 
> ...


Ինչպես նկատեցիք` թարգմանելու հավես չկա! 
Մի քանի բառով`
Ապրիլի 1-ին Մելիքը հրավիրում է Պատկերասրահի 9-րդ հարկ` դիտելու հետևյալ ֆիլմերն հետևյալ ժամերին.
*13:00 Vokaldy paralelder (Vokalnye Paraleli - Վոկալային/ձայնային/ զուգահեռներ) 2005, 65 ր., Ղազախստան/Ռուսաստան* ,* ռեժիսոր` Ռուստամ Խանդամով*

*14:15 Pervye na Lune (First on the Moon - Առաջինը լուսնի վրա) 2005, 75 ր.*  *Ռեժիսոր` Ալեկսեյ Ֆեդորչենկո*

Ապա Պատկերասրահի 9-րդ հարկից իջնելու *"Ակումբի" նկուղ (Թումանյան 40) ու 20:00-ին մասնակցելու Չ'Ֆիլմ ռետրոսպեկտիվ և Չ'Վարպետության դաս Կինո'Չ գործիչների համար ծրագրին:*

----------

murmushka (30.03.2009)

----------


## Nun ...

*Ամերիկյան Դեսպանատունը ներկայացնում է 
Ապրիլի 20-ին ժամը 15:00* 

*Evan Almighty (2007) by Tom Shadyac.*

Դերերում: Սթիվ Քարել, Մորգան Ֆրիման, Լաուրեն Գրահամ 

Ժանրը: Կոմեդիա, ֆանտազիա

Տևողությունը: 96 րոպե
Մոտավոր 30 րոպե քննարկում ֆիլմից հետո.

Ֆիլմի մասին մանրամասների համար այցելեք: http://www.imdb.com :Xeloq: 0/title/tt0413099/

*Գրանցվել: ircyerevan@usa.am կամ հեռ.: 49-44-11 or 49-42-65*

----------


## Nun ...

*Ապրիլի 7-ին ժամը 18:00*
Ամերիկյան Համալսարանի Փոքր Դահլիճ (5-րդ հարկ)

Մայրության և գեղեցկության տոնի առթիվ կցուցադրվի

*"My Father the Hero" (1994) ֆիլմն անգլերենով*

Դերերում: Ժերար Դեպարդյե, Քեթրին Հեյգլ; 
Ժանրը: Կոմեդիա, ռոմանս

Ֆիլմի մասին տեղեկություններ - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0110612/

*Մուտքն ազատ է բոլորի համար!* :Smile:

----------


## Sunny Stream

*Ապրիլի 6-ին` երկուշաբթի, 19:00-ին Մոսկվայի Տանը* Արթուրը կցուցադրի *Անդրեյ Տարկովսկու "Նոստալգիա"* ֆիլմը` *Օլեգ Յանկովսկու* մասնակցությամբ: Խոսքերն ավելորդ են. հանճարների համագործակցություն:

----------

Jarre (04.04.2009), Moon (04.04.2009), Ֆրեյա (06.04.2009)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> *Ապրիլի 6-ին` երկուշաբթի, 19:00-ին Մոսկվայի Տանը* Արթուրը կցուցադրի *Անդրեյ Տարկովսկու "Նոստալգիա"* ֆիլմը` *Օլեգ Յանկովսկու* մասնակցությամբ: Խոսքերն ավելորդ են. հանճարների համագործակցություն:


Աաաաաաաաա  :Sad: 
Հենց երեկ մտածում էի, որ Տարկովսկու կինոներից կարելի է նայել, ոչ մեկը չեմ տեսել, բայց հաստատ լավը կլինեն  :Smile:   :Cray:

----------

Moon (07.04.2009)

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Աաաաաաաաա 
> Հենց երեկ մտածում էի, որ Տարկովսկու կինոներից կարելի է նայել, ոչ մեկը չեմ տեսել, բայց հաստատ լավը կլինեն


Արթուրը վերջին պահին փոխեց ֆիլմը` "Андрей Рублев (Страсти по Андрею)"-ն ցույց տվեց ու խոստացավ, որ մնացածն էլ կլինեն հաջորդիվ` Ստալկեր, Նոստալգիա և այլն... բայց հաջորդ երկուշաբթի էս տարվա օսկարակիրներից մեկը հավանաբար կլինի: Հենց հաստատվի, կգրեմ, թե որը  :Wink:

----------

Ֆրեյա (07.04.2009)

----------


## Moon

> Արթուրը վերջին պահին փոխեց ֆիլմը` "Андрей Рублев (Страсти по Андрею)"-ն ցույց տվեց ու խոստացավ, որ մնացածն էլ կլինեն հաջորդիվ` Ստալկեր, Նոստալգիա և այլն... բայց հաջորդ երկուշաբթի էս տարվա օսկարակիրներից մեկը հավանաբար կլինի: Հենց հաստատվի, կգրեմ, թե որը


Հաջորդ երկուշաբթի անպայման գալիս եմ, համ էլ շատ եմ ուզում Տարկովսկի նայել։

----------


## Սամվել

Օֆֆ դե ինչիա՞ միշտ 19:00 լինում  :Sad:  Մեր գործը էտ ժամին նոր ավարտվումա  :Cry:

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Օֆֆ դե ինչիա՞ միշտ 19:00 լինում  Մեր գործը էտ ժամին նոր ավարտվումա


Թռի գործի ավարտից մի քիչ շուտ  :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> Թռի գործի ավարտից մի քիչ շուտ


Դու ասա լինումա գոնե մեկ մեկ ժամանակին դուրս գալ  :LOL:

----------


## Moon

Սիրելի երիտասարդ,
 Հայաստանի Երիտասարդ Կանանց Ասոցիացիայի Երևանի երիտասարդական կենտրոնը Ձեզ սիրով հրավիրում է մասնակցելու տարբեր ժանրերի ֆիլմերի դիտման ՀԵԿԱ-ի նորաբաց կինոակումբում:
 Ակումբի դիտումներին կարող են մասնակցել կանայք, աղջիկներ և բոլոր այն երիտասարդները, ովքեր ցանկանում են դիտել որակյալ ֆիլմեր և հաճելի մթնոլորտում կազմակերպել քննարկումներ: 
Առաջիկա հանդիպումը ակումբի շրջանակներում տեղի կունենա ապրիլի 9-ին: 
Գրանցում` ժ. 18.00-18.30:
Դիտումը և քննարկում` ժ. 18.30-20.00: Մուտքավճարը` 500 դրամ: 
Կցուցադրվի ՙԱրտույտների ագարակը ՚ կինոնկարը, որը նկարահանվել է 2007թ. և ցուցադրվել ՙՈսկե ծիրան՚ կինոփառատոնի բացմանը::Ֆիլմի մասին հավելյալ ինֆորմացիա կարող եք ստանալ` այցելելով www.kinopoisk.ru/level/1/film/266793/ կայքը: 
Ձեր մասնակցության համար ցանկալի է գրանցվել նախօրոք` զանգահարելով նշված հեռախոսահամարով: 

Մեր հասցեն է` Երևան, Աբովյան 37-9, 
Հեռախոս` 58 07 87 Էլ. փոստ: info@aywa.am 
Դուք կարող եք առաջարկել նոր ֆիլմեր, որոնք հետաքրքրում են ձեզ: 
Սիրով` 
Հայաստանի երիտասարդ կանանց ասոցիացիա

----------


## Արտիստ

Մոտակա 10 տարում Արտույտների Ագարակը դեռ պտի քննարկեն :Smile:

----------


## Nun ...

*Ապրիլի 13-ին ժամը 18:00

"Slumdog Millionaire" (2008). 

Դերերում. Դև Պաթել, Անիլ Քապուր; 


Մանրամասները http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1010048/

Ֆիլմը կցուցադրվի Ամերիկյան համալսարանի 5-րդ հարկում` Փոքր դահլիճում.

ՄՈՒՏՔՆ ԱԶԱՏ Է*

----------


## Sunny Stream

*ԱՊՐԻԼԻ 15-17 "ՄՈՍԿՎԱ" կ/թ-ում
կցուցադրվեն "Ինտերնյուս" կազմակերպության "Արվեստանոց խաչմերուկում" ծրագրի շրջանակներում 2007 և 2009 թվականներին ստեղծված վավերագրական ֆիլմերը!!!* 
Հեղինակներն ու համահեղինակները` հայ, վրացի և ադրբեջանցի երիտասարդներ (այդ թվում` Moon-ը (*"Սուտը"*) ու ես (*"Ալիքը Սկսել ա... "*)  :Blush: ) , ովքեր միասին երկար ստեղծագործական ճանապարհ են անցել` անկախ ազգությունից, տարիքից ու հաղթահարելով անդրկովյակսյան կարծրատիպերը...Թեմաները` խենթ ու երիտասարդական, ամենատարբեր` երիտասարդական շարժումներ, underground կյանք, պացիֆիզմ, հարսանիք, սեր, բնապահպանություն, տարօրինակ մարդիկ...  :Ok: 
*Ցուցադրությունները տեղի կունենան "Մոսկվա" կ/թ-ի փոքր սրահում, ապրիլի 15-17-ը ժամը 17:00-ից! 
Համեցեք, մուտքն ազատ է*

----------

Moon (13.04.2009), Nun ... (14.04.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Ցուցադրությունները տեղի կունենան "Մոսկվա" կ/թ-ի փոքր սրահում, ապրիլի 15-17-ը ժամը 17:00-ից!


17:00Ի՞ց.. այսինքն 19-ի կոմերնելա լինելու թե՞ հենց 17:00

----------


## Moon

> 17:00Ի՞ց.. այսինքն 19-ի կոմերնելա լինելու թե՞ հենց 17:00


Սամ ջան հավանաբար դեռ այդ ժամին դեռ ավարտված չի լինի, բայց դե շուտ արի, թե չէ իմ ֆիլմը սկզբից են ցուցադրելու :Blush:

----------


## Sunny Stream

> 17:00Ի՞ց.. այսինքն 19-ի կոմերնելա լինելու թե՞ հենց 17:00


Սկսվում է 17:00-ին, մի սեանսում մոտ 15 ֆիլմ է ներառված, դրա համար եմ գրել 17-ից, գուցե մեկը ուզի կոնկրետ ֆիլմին հանսել, կոնկրետ ժամի

----------

Moon (14.04.2009)

----------


## Nun ...

*Ապրիլի 21-ին ժամը 18:00

"Snows of Kilimanjaro" (1952). 

Դերերում. Գրեգորի Փեք, Սյուզն Հայվրդ, Ավա Գարդնր; 
Ժանրը. Ռոմանս, դրամա

Անգլերենով*

*Մանրամասները http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0045162/

Ֆիլմը կցուցադրվի Ամերիկյան համալսարանի 5-րդ հարկում` Փոքր դահլիճում.

ՄՈՒՏՔՆ ԱԶԱՏ Է*

----------

Sunny Stream (20.04.2009)

----------


## Sunny Stream

Վերջապես նամակ Արթուրից`




> *Այս երկուշաբթի` ապրիլի 27-ին, ժամը 19-ին հրավիրում եմ Մոսկվայի տուն*` դիտելու մի իսկական "կինոհրաշք"... սա անգերազանցելի կինոպոեզիա է, որի ռեժիսորը Գրեգորի Կոլբերտն է, Ֆիլմը կոչվում է *“ASHES & SNOW” (Ձյուն և Մոխիր)*. Այս ֆիլմը համարվում է կինոաշխարհում ստեղծված ամենահիասքանչ վիդեոաշխատանքներից մեկը:
> Ֆիլմի ընթացքում հայերին սպասվում է ՄԵԾ ԱՆԱԿՆԿԱԼ  
> 
> Սիրով` Արթուր (093) 424 498


մի շրջան էս ֆիլմն իսկապես մեծ աղմուկ առաջացրեց էստեղ, ձեռքից-ձեռք էին փախցնում DVD-ներն ու քննարիկում-քննարկում... ես անձամբ հասցրել եմ քնել էս ֆիլմի ընթացքում, հաճույք ստանալ ուղղակի մոգական օպերատորական աշխատանքից ու մտածել կարևոր փիլիսոփայական հարցերի շուրջ... թեև որպես ֆիլմ` եսի՞մ... ինձ համար սա տպավորվեց որպես մտածելու տեղիք տվող վիդեո(ֆոտո)շարք: Դիտեք ու ինքներդ ձևակերպեք, թե ինչ է սա:  :Smile: 

*Ներողություն, սկզբում գրել էի կիրակի` երկուշաբթիի փոխարեն*

----------

Moon (24.04.2009), Ռուֆուս (24.04.2009), Ֆրեյա (24.04.2009)

----------


## Sunny Stream

Նամակ* Նարեկացի Արվեստի Միությունից՝*



> Ինչպես որոշել ենք միասին այլևս ամեն շաբաթ չենք ուղարկելու ձեզ հիշեցման նամակներ առաջիկա ծրագրի մասին, քանի որ այդ ամենի մասին կարող եք հեշտությամբ տեղեկանալ մեր ինտերնետային կայքէջից կամ եթե պարզապես այս հղումը օգտագործեք.
> http://www.naregatsi.org/new/arm/eve...&place=yerevan
> * 
> Այսօր չորեքշաբթի է*, և մեզ մոտ ինչպես միշտ հետաքրքիր ֆիլմ-երեկո է սպասվում: Պրեմիերա է. Թուրքիայի տարածքում բնակվող Համշենահայ ռեժիսոր *Օզջան Ալփերի "Աշուն"* ֆիլմն ենք ներկայացնելու: Ռեժիսորը հրավիրված է Ոսկե Ծիրան կինոփառատոնին և այս ամառ հնարավորություն կունենք իր հետ հանդիպելու, թե փառատոնի շրջանակներում, թե մեր կենտրոնի միջոցով: Համեցեք...


Էնպես որ այսուհետ դուք էլ այցելեք Նարեկացու կինոդիտումների ինտերնետային կայքն ու տեղեկացեք գալիք ֆիլմերի մասին!!!

Վաղը՝ *մայիսի 7-ին, ժամը 19-ին նույն Նարեկացիում* կկայանա երիտասարդ հայ կինոռեժիսոր *Լիլիթ Մովսիսյանի "Ժուկով ժամանակով"* ֆիլմի պրեմիերան... անպայման եկեք,  ինքս շատ համակրում եմ Լիլիթին ու վստահ եմ, որ նա դեռ շատ ու շտա կզարմացնի հայ ու արտասահմանյան հանդիսատեսին. թե ինչ ակնկալել վաղվա էկրանից, ինքս էլ չգիտեմ, բայց անպայման ներկա եմ լինելու  :Wink:

----------

Freddie (30.10.2009)

----------


## Sunny Stream

*Վաղը` մայիսի 31-ին, 12:00-17:00 /ընդմիջումով/
Ազգային Պատկերասրահի 9-րդ հարկում* 
կկայանա 
*Եվրոպական լավագույն կարճամետրաժ ֆիլմեր* ֆիլմաշարի ցուցադրությունը: Ծրագրում իսկապես շատ հետաքրքիր ու բարձրորակ կարճամետրաժներ են ընդգրկված: Ծրագիրը կազմվել է Ֆրանսիայում: Այսօր ես դիտեցի ֆրանսիական կարճամետրաժները, շատ լավ աշխատանքներ կային  :Wink: 

Մուտքը`
700դր.
ուսանողների համար` 300դր.
համառների համար` անվճար... ուղղակի արագորեն ասում եք, որ Մելիքի մոտ եք բարձրանում ու գնում վերելակի մոտ  :Wink:

----------


## Երկնային

_Երեխեք, իսկ Ամերիկյանում ցուցադրվող ֆիլմերից ի՞նչ կա:_

----------


## Nun ...

> _Երեխեք, իսկ Ամերիկյանում ցուցադրվող ֆիլմերից ի՞նչ կա:_


Նյուտիկ, *
Հունիսի 2-ին ժամը 18:30-ին* 
Ամերիկյանի գլխավոր շենքի փոքր դահլիճում (հինգերրորդ հարկ) 
*կցուցադրվի "The Secret" Rhonda Byrne-ի ֆիլմը.* 
Մանրամասների համար, նայի http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Secret_(2006_film)
 :Blush:  կարողա՞ հանդիպենք

----------

Sunny Stream (01.06.2009), Երկնային (01.06.2009)

----------


## Երկնային

> Նյուտիկ, *
> Հունիսի 2-ին ժամը 18:30-ին* 
> Ամերիկյանի գլխավոր շենքի փոքր դահլիճում (հինգերրորդ հարկ) 
> *կցուցադրվի "The Secret" Rhonda Byrne-ի ֆիլմը.* 
> Մանրամասների համար, նայի http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Secret_(2006_film)
>  կարողա՞ հանդիպենք


_Դու որ գրում ես, միշտ գնում եմ նայելու, էն էլ էսքան ժամանակ ա չէիր գրում, մնացել էի անտեր-անտերունչ  
մերսիներ_

----------

Nun ... (02.06.2009)

----------


## Nun ...

> _Դու որ գրում ես, միշտ գնում եմ նայելու, էն էլ էսքան ժամանակ ա չէիր գրում, մնացել էի անտեր-անտերունչ  
> մերսիներ_


Իմ հույսից բոլոր անտեր-անտերունչ մնացածներից ներողություն եմ հայցում... 
Իրական պատճառն այն էր, որ ֆիլմեր չէին ցուցադրվում, քանզի ֆիլմացուցադրիչ-կազմակերպիչը մեկնել էր տաք երկրներ, այժմ նա վերադարձել է և վերսկսել սեանսները... 
Հունիսի 9-ին նախատեսվում է "The Cellular" ֆիլմի ցուցադրումը...
Մանրամասները հաջորդիվ.  :Blush: 
Էտա Պեգասի ջան, քո շնորհակալություններին կարոտել էի :Wink:

----------

Sunny Stream (06.06.2009)

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Էտա Պեգասի ջան, քո շնորհակալություններին կարոտել էի


Կինոյի հետ կապված ամեն լավ լուրի համար շոնրհակալ եմ  :Wink: 



> *Cellular* is a 2004 crime thriller, directed b*y David R. Ellis* and starring *Kim Basinger and Chris Evans.* The screenplay was written by Chris Morgan & Larry Cohen and J. Mackye Gruber, the latter having also scripted Phone Booth, another movie that evolves from a phone call.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cellular_(film)

----------

Nun ... (07.06.2009)

----------


## Nun ...

Ժողովուրդ ջան ինչպես ասում են ամերիկացիները "պլիզ սի ըթաչթ"  :Smile: 

Next movie.jpg

----------


## Nun ...

Այսօր հունիսի 30-ին ժամը 18:30 Ամերիկյան համալսարանի Փոքր դահլիճում կցուցադրվի "Phone Booth" ֆիլմը, մանրամասների համար այցելել http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0183649/

Հուլիսի 7-ին ժամը 18:30 նույն դահլիճում կցուցադրվի "13 going on 30", մանրամասների համար՝ http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0337563/

----------


## Nun ...

*Հոկտմեբերի 21-ին ժամը 18:00-ին*
Ամերիկյան համալսարանի 5-րդ հարկի Փոքր Դահլիճում 
կցուցադրվի *"The Island"* (2005) ֆիլմը անգլերենով: 

Մանրամասների համար այցելեք. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0399201/


Մուտքն ազատ է

----------

Sunny Stream (27.10.2009), Ֆոտոն (19.10.2009)

----------


## tikopx

Հայաստանում տեղ կա ,որ կարանանք մենակ 3D կինոներ նայենք , ով կասի?

----------

